

Biz monkeys, there's hope - rachnaspace
http://rachnaspace.posterous.com/biz-monkeys-theres-hope

======
rachnaspace
I believe there's some discussion around Andrew Chen's post going on, on
hacker news - wanted to share my thoughts over there...couldn't find it, so
putting it up separately here.

